# 1958 Ferguson TO-35 Deluxe



## MCoe (Feb 15, 2016)

Me on my baby, the Fergie 35!


----------



## MCoe (Feb 15, 2016)

*More info*

I traded a tedder, which was GAVE to me, straight out for this tractor. I had to build the front chin, buy a grill, replace a fender, and replace 3 tires. I also put a new hydraulic pump in it and replaced every electrical component, wire included, except the distributor drive components. The 12 volt generator was replaced with an alternator when I got it but I had to replace the alternator as well. I had to replace the sediment bowl, fuel line but the carb was actually good on this. The things left to replace/fix are; spin out rim clamps need replaced (they are welded), gauges, power steering lines (and maybe pump, dry), and paint. It has came a far way but the motor was rebuilt before I got it, and whoever did it messed up the wiring that is why I replaced it all myself, so it is a strong hard working beast. I work it daily. It is my first tractor and I plan on working it for many years. I got it this September.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations MCoe. That TO-35 will serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## Jasonoliver2550 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Massey Ferguson 35*

Great job. I just bought one and have a quick question. The multipower breaking switch on the dash is not connected to anything under the dash. Can you tell me what that connects to and the location? Thank you


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always good to see yesterday iron still pulling there weight now a days... MCoe.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jasonoliver2550,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The multipower switch on the dash has obviously been disconnected. The reason being that the multipower function has quit working and it is very expensive to repair. Requires a split of the tractor, and replacement parts are very expensive. You can learn a great deal about the multipower system on the internet.


----------



## Jasonoliver2550 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok. That sounds good thank you. It seems the rod coming out is broken. It sticks out alittle with a rubber around it and a hose washer I guess to keep it from going down. Thanks for the information.


----------

